

Facebook to users: Please vote to abolish your right to vote - akkartik
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57553139-93/facebook-to-users-please-vote-to-abolish-your-right-to-vote/

======
nickbarone
Sounds like a baby out with the bathwater kind of case, to me. if comments are
the problem, why aren't they playing with alternatives to the standard thread
format?

------
zoowar
The irony of democracy is that the people can vote to eliminate democracy.

